# Living and Work in Australia



## awan (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello there, 

how it is to land at Oz-land while it is every thing strange to you. is it easy to get some work to meet your living ? i am eager to know about new immigrants there.

Thanks for your time and consideration.

Your very own Awan.


----------



## awan (Sep 8, 2010)

hi portalmojo, 

thank you for sharing your feeling with me. Please keep it up. I'll wait for your kind and precious sharing.


----------



## ozzyrob (Aug 8, 2011)

hi awan, I think it really depends on what qualifications you have. It can be tricky to get a job if you're unskilled. What were you planning to do?


----------



## Bikehike11 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello,

Currently, where exactly do you stay in Aussie. 

As per me, do have completed searching about the place where you are about to go.

And also does matters your posts in earlier job and qualification.


----------



## awan (Sep 8, 2010)

hi Rob, Thank you for your time and answer. I am looking for sponsorship from any territory in Australia. I am skilled person but don't know how skill i have, is demanded in general over there. Computer Networks is my profession. Cisco is my hardware i like and completed CCNA training. My level is initial. 

Please keep it up. i shall be grateful to you for such kind of support.

Yours truly,
Awan.


----------



## sarahjobaroo (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey Awan, 

You also need to look into what type of Visa that you would require in order to work in Australia - you can find this through Google if you put in Pakistan and working in Australia!


----------



## awan (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you for your reply
i will do it.


----------

